# Help Needed - What Schwinn Do I Have?



## Off the Ground (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi,

I've had this frame for years with the intent on restoring and am finally getting around to it. I have just the frame, fork and the original head badge. Looked up the serial (SN # E01865) and it comes up with:

*Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
*Built: 09/03 to 09/05 of 1952*

From what I've seen, it looks like a straight bar frame, but it had a Flying Star badge. I can't find anything on a 1952 Schwinn Flying Star to save my life. Does anyone have any ideas what bike this is?


























Any help would be very much appreciated.

-Andrew


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2021)

The badge has nothing to do with how the bike was equipped. You can Google ‘52 Schwinn catalog to see how both the base and equipped models were outfitted. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Apr 9, 2021)

Was most likely a Schwinn Hornet


----------



## Off the Ground (Apr 9, 2021)

*@Freqman1, thinking the badge was added later? It was on the bike when I received it years ago, but the frame had been powder coated and had a Brooks saddle, so wasn't fully original.*​How can I tell if the wheels were a 26" version or 24"? Looks like a Hornet or a Meteor:

1952 Hornet:




1952 Meteor:


----------



## B607 (Apr 9, 2021)

I believe the Flying Star name was used on promo bikes.  Here's a '55 Flying Star although it doesn't have a Flying Star badge.  Also, from the serial number, I believe your frame was made in May of 1960.  If it was a '52 the number would be on the BB.  It may be a middleweight frame.  Do the 3 finger test.  Put three fingers between the seat tube and the fender bridge.  Lay your fingers on the bridge in the triangle.  If it's a balloon frame, your fingers will go in easily.  If it's a middleweight your fingers will be crowded.  Gary


----------



## Off the Ground (Apr 9, 2021)

Not sure what BB stands for, but according to what I found, the serial being on the back left fork indicates it was produced from 52 - 71. Looking at the actual number, this link shows me 1952:

https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 9, 2021)

Off the Ground said:


> Not sure what BB stands for, but according to what I found, the serial being on the back left fork indicates it was produced from 52 - 71. Looking at the actual number, this link shows me 1952:
> 
> https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html
> 
> View attachment 1388380



BB is bottom bracket, where the cranks and pedals go.  cool frame, jealous


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 9, 2021)

In 1952, Schwinn built two frames for the men's 26" bicycles.  The cantilever B frame for the Phantom, Equipped Cantilever, and unequipped cantilever.  And the straight bar D frame for all the rest of the models.  The model was determined by which other pieces were put on the base frame - chrome, painted, or no tank; painted or chrome fenders, painted or chrome rims, truss bars or not, chain guard style, rack/ no rack; lights/ not lights, white side wall or black tires, etc.  With that bare frame you have you can come up with any model you little heart desires.   This August 1951 Dealer cost is probably for the 1952 model years or a late 1951 price change but you can see the differences.  Google "schwinn catalog scans" and find the Waterford link.  Open it to the section that includes 1952 and look at the differences in the models all built on the same frame.






1951_mdls1


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 9, 2021)

Off the Ground said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had this frame for years with the intent on restoring and am finally getting around to it. I have just the frame, fork and the original head badge. Looked up the serial (SN # E01865) and it comes up with:
> 
> ...




"How can I tell if the wheels were a 26" version or 24"?"

I can tell from your photo. The head post is for a 26". U can tell later B/C in all Junior bikes, 24", 20" or more frequently seen, a Sting-Ray (20"). The front post in 24 and 20" are same size  and easy to tell B/C the top and bottom bars are noticeably closer together. It's true in all types of Schwinn' Heavy, middle and lightweight, plus just about any other brand of bicycles.

The bike B607 is showing  has a 20 or 24" front post too.

And BTW, the site you used to date it is problematic and apparently still got bugs. . You got a middle weight, not a 1952 heavyweight ballooner.


----------



## Off the Ground (Apr 9, 2021)

Great info, thank you! Now, where to start with sourcing all the parts haha.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 9, 2021)

Off the Ground said:


> Great info, thank you! Now, where to start with sourcing all the parts haha.



Whelp, U in Luck. If U go by the badge then, it would be of Schwinn's lower priced models. I mean, U can make it most any flat bar Schwinn made, but, that badge wouldn't be on upper end bikes like Jaguar, Corvette or American where parts are more expensive. U getta shop for nearly any original painted parts that actually match, or Get some rattle can paint, do any color ya want, B/C, once the stuff, original paint is gone, it's, your bike; anything goes.

So, say U find black fenders, there U go, black it is. Maybe U find a two tone tank, those  can be two different shades of blue, two of green, etc,  or black and red, on hornets etc. Flat bar tank to match the frame. Schwinn has a whole color pallet that include colors that would be special order, it's all good now. Original Schwinn with new paint can be fantasy colors on a model not seen in catalogs but of the Schwinn color palette.   Only down side is that, Powder coat paint has a bad wrap, U gonna wanna strip the junk off B/C accordingly, it peals, cracks, or other bad things. .


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2021)

A whole mess of incorrect info has been posted in this thread!! ........

The 1952 Schwinns had the serial numbers on the drop out.
That is not a 1960 middleweight.
Do not use that Schwinn site for any information, it's totally messed up and the catalog images and models are posted for the wrong years!
That Flying Star badge was most likely off another bike, but if it wasn't it has nothing to do with that frames original outfitting or model name etc..
That is a 1952 serial number and frame.
It's a balloon frame, there were no Middleweights in 1952.

Here's the online scans for 1952...............   https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/index.html

At this point there is no way to tell what model that was originally so you're open to build it however you like. If you want to put it back together with the original equipment I'd go with the unequipped version simply do to locating and the cost of buying the parts. Have fun!

Edit: There were three balloon frames used in 1952. The DX style frame, curved lower bar, was left out in that earlier posting.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah, my bad, I thought somebody had said it's a 62 and hence of the problems U can run into, are doubled numbers in the years, . So, yup, that is a whole new ball game, B/C, it also makes the frame of the favored Old school Klunker's, and with that or not, an all around better bike to be repainting too. A little less choices in fantasy colors but, more worth the effort.

And I would not say, it's not an original badge, Schwinn made a bunch of  different badges in the pre and post war line up.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> A whole mess of incorrect info has been posted in this thread!! ........
> 
> The 1952 Schwinns had the serial numbers on the drop out.
> That is not a 1960 middleweight.
> ...



Hi to the cabers, please don't use that website it's wrongfully! I'll go whit  @GTs58  in this the serial# located at the rear left dropout,indicates the frame is from the 1952! No middleweights for the 1952! @Off the Ground  those Schwinn straight bar frames are 26" not 24"! Also at this point you could built-in as you wish whit tank or not and the colors that you likes it! For the head badge the Schwinn had a Flying star model very different to your straight bar frame! They don't has any tube in the middle! Here's a couple from another caber who was selling one also showed up the link provided before! Glad to help!


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 9, 2021)

5/05/1960 according to the pinned thread at the top of this forum.  Use the same link I posted earlier and see what single bar models Schwinn built in 1960 (not many I think.)


----------

